# Confused and don't know where to start.



## Rephiex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deleted*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you checked her cell phone, txts, email and social networking accounts? 

I'm not one to jump on the affair bandwagon right off the bat but something sounds off here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You say that she is afraid of the financial future. Exactly how does she think that separation is going to help her financial future?


----------



## Rephiex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deleted*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Point out to her that her standard of living will most likely plumet if you two separate. She will need to go to work full time.

Do you take your eating out as a tax deduction for your business?

She thinks that you are wasteful with money. It seems that her schooling has been wasteful as well. Did you pay for her schooling? 

It would be a lot more effective if the two of you can work on your relationship then she runs off. 

Have the two of you discussed yet how she is going to support herself and the children if you separate?


----------



## Rephiex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deleted*


----------



## Rephiex (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm looking for advice on dealing with the seperation while having children, they are my life I want to see them everyday. It is very hard for me to wake up not knowing they are there.


----------



## Rephiex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deleted*


----------

